# Party Packagers Halloween Extreme Stores - Southwestern Ontario



## archos_user (Oct 20, 2009)

Those of us in South Western Ontario..... Party Packagers has 25% off lots of items from Oct 21 to Oct 25.

Cheers,

Russ


----------

